# Help with a Togo Starburst :)



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, this is my first post, so hey 

I got a Togo starburst today, (This is my first ever T) i haven't done much research on them because the place i bought it from mistaken it for a chilean rose, but when i got there they said because of the mistake i could have it cheaper and with the cage aswell.

i would like to handle it, though through the 30 minutes of research ive done, it doesn't sound like a good idea, but hey, my view on it is that all spiders run and all spiders will bite, so if i get bit, it's my own stupid mistake.

Is there anything i need to specifically know about this type of tarantula?

and is it okay to handle it occasionaly? say once every few days?
as far as i know, if it walks onto my hand it shoudn't be a problem, because it shouldn't feel threatened because its made its own choice to come onto my hand.

Though i got it out before to put it in a new enclosure and shit, it was on my back before i knew it. :|


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

alex6691 said:


> Is there anything i need to specifically know about this type of tarantula?
> 
> a :|


yes don't get bitten it won't be fun.
look up the bite report on these guys on this forum 
then decide if you want to keep picking it up.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I've never kept one of these, however I know enough about them to suggest that you DO NOT attempt to handle this spider. 

They are VERY fast and aggressive and their venom packs a fair punch.

The care requirements for these is quite different from chile rose (for starters togo is arboreal), as you'll probably already know from your google search. Make sure you get yourself a good caresheet.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Hey, this is my first post, so hey
> 
> I got a Togo starburst today, (This is my first ever T) i haven't done much research on them because the place i bought it from mistaken it for a chilean rose, but when i got there they said because of the mistake i could have it cheaper and with the cage aswell.
> 
> ...


its a evil thing...i keep mine locked up........fast and nasty with a potent bite


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

H. Maculata was the first spider I ever bred. I love these guys, but god knows I'd never try to hold one. That would be a very bad idea mate.

Can you get any pictures at all? It's very hard to mistake these for a chillean rose. How on earth did they manage to do that? haha


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> H. Maculata was the first spider I ever bred. I love these guys, but god knows I'd never try to hold one. That would be a very bad idea mate.
> 
> Can you get any pictures at all? It's very hard to mistake these for a chillean rose. How on earth did they manage to do that? haha


know any good care sheets?
and how do you breed them, as you cant really put your hand in to take one out quick


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that a pet shop (there are some naff one's that dont know one species from another im sure) to be able to get a H maculata and a G rosea mixed up and being mislabelled. Where did the shop get it from in the first place to have gotten the wrong information. Doesn't take an arachnologist expert to differentiate the 2 species. Weird!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

cooljules said:


> know any good care sheets?
> and how do you breed them, as you cant really put your hand in to take one out quick


They are very easy to care for. I kept all of mine in tall plastic sweet jars. Peat/coir substrate, tall piece of bark to web against, a few crickets a week, and a couple of sprays every few days. Piece of cake 

In regards to breeding... well it helps to have experience with fast, defensive arboreals lol The mating itself was very quick and easy. I placed the male in the females enclosure, and he immediately started tapping away. The whole thing took less than 10 mins. I just had to be on hand when the male legged it after doing his businness.


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Though i got it out before to put it in a new enclosure and shit, it was on my back before i knew it. :|


i think you have just found your own reason not to handle it.. :whistling2: and theres a pretty serious bite report on one of these and the guy who got bitten was trying to help his T, and from what he says, he suffered for it.

H Maculata are very nice T's, but mistaken for a chile Rose, roflmao :lol2::lol2::lol2:


leave the T alone and enjoy it from afar, if you want something to pet, I think Hamleys do nice Spids that dont bite... or run lightening fast :whistling2joking)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> They are very easy to care for. I kept all of mine in tall plastic sweet jars. Peat/coir substrate, tall piece of bark to web against, a few crickets a week, and a couple of sprays every few days. Piece of cake
> 
> In regards to breeding... well it helps to have experience with fast, defensive arboreals lol The mating itself was very quick and easy. I placed the male in the females enclosure, and he immediately started tapping away. The whole thing took less than 10 mins. I just had to be on hand when the male legged it after doing his businness.


thats all mines kept in, but hardly see it cos of the web..

mated other stuff, but with these wasnt sure how you do it, and get the male out.

much demand for these? cant see it, only 8 legged nerd fans...


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

cooljules said:


> thats all mines kept in, but hardly see it cos of the web..
> 
> mated other stuff, but with these wasnt sure how you do it, and get the male out.
> 
> much demand for these? cant see it, only 8 legged nerd fans...


That's one thing I'm not too fond of - the amount they web up... And with these guys, it's best to let the male do his own thing, and get out on his own. They are usually able to fend for themselves pretty well.

And no, there's not a huge demand at all. To be honest, I even had a problem giving them away for free.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Surely this is a wind up?
Mistake a H. mac for a G. rosea!
Is it alright to handle?
Your first T !!!

Take it back to the shop and ask them to handle it, tell them to juggle too and when you see the reaction of the spider then decide if it makes a good first choice T and one that likes to be handled. Or not as the case may be.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> They are very easy to care for. I kept all of mine in tall plastic sweet jars. Peat/coir substrate, tall piece of bark to web against, a few crickets a week, and a couple of sprays every few days. Piece of cake
> 
> In regards to breeding... well it helps to have experience with fast, defensive arboreals lol The mating itself was very quick and easy. I placed the male in the females enclosure, and he immediately started tapping away. The whole thing took less than 10 mins. I just had to be on hand when the male legged it after doing his businness.


How many successful Slings did you get from the sack Dan? I have been hunting a Maculata for the longest time now and cant get my hands on one. If you do have any left I would love to take one off you. PM me please if you can help out. Sling, Juvie, sub adult, dont matter.

Cheers

Paulie


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Hey, this is my first post, so hey
> 
> I got a Togo starburst today, (This is my first ever T) i haven't done much research on them because the place i bought it from mistaken it for a chilean rose, but when i got there they said because of the mistake i could have it cheaper and with the cage aswell.
> 
> ...


Make sure its an Arboreal set up. Its Asian, evil and the spawn of Satan and a mackintosh. Dont poke it. It wont walk onto your hand, however it will charge at it and proceed to kick your bouncy booty.



Danhalen said:


> And no, there's not a huge demand at all. To be honest, I even had a problem giving them away for free.


I was looking for one for ages, they always come around when i want something else though. :lol2:


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

welcome to the worlds most un-noob friendly forum!
yet another newcomer who will never come back! congratulations guys...


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

gizzard said:


> welcome to the worlds most un-noob friendly forum!
> yet another newcomer who will never come back! congratulations guys...


Go check out other sections of the forums before saying that. To be honest h.maculata makes me weary. They are in no way a beginner species and getting a chilie confused with a h.maculata.....thats risky. Its not the sort of spider beginners should have.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

gizzard said:


> welcome to the worlds most un-noob friendly forum!
> yet another newcomer who will never come back! congratulations guys...


This is not a noob spider! Its one of the worst tarantula bites you can get, similar to Stromatopelma! Its also extremely fast.
Let me quote Guy Tansley "A small to medium arboreal species that makes up for it's size with it's attitude. H. maculata is very defensive once disturbed and definitely should not be handled. They will readily assume the threat posture with bared fangs and if the disturbance persists, they will follow through with a bite. "

There are bite reports on many forums and BTS journals with the symptoms ranging from a few days of muscle and joint aches to swelling plus flu like symptoms to a week of heart palpatations, increased heart rate, joint stiffening and change in breathing patterns. Its recommended hospital treatment is taken, medication and with the victim kept under supervision.

Now with that possibility you might consider we're being a little harsh, but if it dawns on this person, remember we don't know his age or experience, that he has a spider that can inflict a bite which is a bit more than a "bee-sting" then perhaps our approach is justified.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> This is not a noob spider! Its one of the worst tarantula bites you can get, similar to Stromatopelma! Its also extremely fast.
> Let me quote Guy Tansley "A small to medium arboreal species that makes up for it's size with it's attitude. H. maculata is very defensive once disturbed and definitely should not be handled. They will readily assume the threat posture with bared fangs and if the disturbance persists, they will follow through with a bite. "
> 
> There are bite reports on many forums and BTS journals with the symptoms ranging from a few days of muscle and joint aches to swelling plus flu like symptoms to a week of heart palpatations, increased heart rate, joint stiffening and change in breathing patterns. Its recommended hospital treatment is taken, medication and with the victim kept under supervision.
> ...


Sound advice and shame on any pet store that lets one go to a first time T keeper. They should not sell inverts they know nothing about. Pure greed.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice!

And Gizzard.. i will come back to the forum.
Cuz A, i will need all the help i can get
B, i love repriles and invert's.

http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lcb0450ad963d40a6a759base2.jpg


That's the starburst


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Thanks for all the advice!
> 
> And Gizzard.. i will come back to the forum.
> Cuz A, i will need all the help i can get
> ...


It needs a different set up. It needs to be Tall with a log or hide standing up so it can make a web to hide in. If your going to keep it please at least get some 12 inch stainless steal tongs.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

agree with Lucifus
Set up an arboreal tank, provide a cork or bamboo tube for it to hide in - it will pay you dividends to provide it somewhere to retreat to.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, sure, i will do.
Do i need to do it straight away? because i dont want to handle it at the moment.
i'm still pretty shocked from when one minute it was on my hand, next my girlfriend was frantically screaming cuz it'd ran onto my back within a second.

God, why didn't the shop just have a chilean rose n not mistaken it.

They sold brazilian white knee's too, but cuz they made the mistake they give me everything cheap, so i couldn't really so no n fork out the extra bit of money i didnt have for the white knee.

ah well, i'll make the most of it n care for it as much as i can.
from what i've read i'm guessing the Starburst is an oldworld? would of been better with a new world. =/ seen as they tend to shoot hairs first instead of just bite..

Though with the starburst i dont know if i'm thankful it's first defense is to run off rather than bite.
I dont know if i'd rather have a spider on the loose or a painful bite. x_X


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Okay, sure, i will do.
> Do i need to do it straight away? because i dont want to handle it at the moment.
> i'm still pretty shocked from when one minute it was on my hand, next my girlfriend was frantically screaming cuz it'd ran onto my back within a second.
> 
> ...


i never see mine, it made a think web and i might see it once a week for a couple of mins...if that.

just get a C rose...keep the other but dont even think of trying to hold it, if it runs on a wall etc, your going to have trouble getting it back...i had a diff type of baboon, and it chased ME !!!!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks.
Well i dont know, it's a pretty damn fast spider.
Though chasing you?!
Holy crap. x_x

I would like a chilean rose or if i can get information of someone, a brazilian white knee.

it's already started webbing its hide.
i'll change it to a aboreal soon, not getting it out for a few days.. ;/


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Its me who put a bite report up about a month ago. These T's are nasty and not for a beginner. they have really bad venom, I was layed up for days after I was bitten. please do not try to handle this T as they will bite, and you will feel it!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, and how on earth did anyone mix this T up with a G. rosea?


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

You have certainly jumped in at the deep end with this spider!
They are beautiful and I wanted one when I first got into T's but it took me over a year of owning T's to pluck up the courage to buy one, she needs rehoming and I am going to pay the guy at my local rep shop to transfer her over into her new house for me as there is no way I am putting my hand in her house, I get her water bowl out of the tub with a pair of 12" tweezers and she sits at the entrance of her web waiting for me I can tell you its scary just trying to change her water bowl I would never in a million years try to handle her.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well its only been less than 24 hours since i bought it,
think that if i ring up tomorrow n explain that cuz its my first time i cannot really look after such a spider, think if i ask really nice they'll let me swap it for the brazilian white knee? (obviously i'll pay the extra price if there is any)
but yeah..
cuz tbh, i cant look after it.
I'm terrified to even pick up the cage after everything i've heard about starbursts!


Or.. i doubt this.. lmao but anyone fancy swapping this starburst for a Chilean rose? 
i really need something abit calmer and slower like me being a beginner and all.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Well its only been less than 24 hours since i bought it,
> think that if i ring up tomorrow n explain that cuz its my first time i cannot really look after such a spider, think if i ask really nice they'll let me swap it for the brazilian white knee? (obviously i'll pay the extra price if there is any)
> but yeah..
> cuz tbh, i cant look after it.
> ...


Whereabouts are u?


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Whereabouts are u?


Same


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Manchester.
Or salford to be more exact.

I really want a chilean or a curly hair.
something thats not as insane as this damn monster staring at me.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd gladly take it off your hands  Fast, defensive, arboreal spiders are my specialty lol


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

any chance of a swap?
dont really want to be without.
i feel abit like i've let myself down to be honest.
and i feel as if i dont even deserve to look after the poor thing.
its just too much.
i want a calmer one that will occasionaly sit on my hand n something that'd not possesed.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll p.m. you about it in the morning. I'm absolutely shattered lol. What you way want to do though, is remove the large water dish, and replace the flower pot with a kitchen roll tube lying down on the substrate (I'll explain all, don't worry. Just trust that it'll make life alot easier in regards to transporting her around)

Seal one end of the tube up with kitchen roll and a bit of selotape, and leave the other unsealed.

It'll feel more comfortable sheltered up like that. Needless to say, I suggest you're careful while doing it


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, thanks, i'll speak to you tomorrow about it.

As long as i can get it off my hands 
and get a better spider for a beginner 

i cant travel though
n preferbly the spider i swap it for i would rather be small.
rather start off small n let it go bigger.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Yeah, thanks, i'll speak to you tomorrow about it.
> 
> As long as i can get it off my hands
> and get a better spider for a beginner
> ...


For a first time spider your better off getting an adult or large juvenile as they are more hardy. Please be careful in the mean time and tongs are a must. Dont put your hand in. If you do get bitten and you have problems breathing call 999 immediately. If it seems ok take paracetamol and ibuprofen and drink plenty of fluids and get to a GP when you can.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Dont feel like that it takes a lot of balls to own one of these lol 
Did the shop know this was your first because if they did then they want bloody shooting.
You are doing the right thing by you and the T by getting something more suited to you, although I dont agree with handling spiders unless absolutely neccessary if you want to handle it then a Chille would be much better


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Me thinks the shop took advantage of the fact you are a spidie noob and sold you something they probably were not able to shift to people who know about the togo reputation. No respectful shop could possibly make the mistake of selling a togo labeled as a rosie. What if a mother had bought the nice big "rosie" for her child as they are known to be docile and "friendly" spiders. What if that togo has bitten a child? They could have their arses sued. It's definitely a public liability issue, and by labeling the spider incorrectly they could have put you at risk. I would kick up a fuss with them for sure! Then again, you should have known what the hell a rosie looked like before buying one.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

I knew what the Chilean rose looked like, its because i thought i was buying a chilean rose before i got there i didnt do any research on a togo starburst, then when i got there they were like '' oh its a starburst but there nice spiders '' blah blah.

;/


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Alex, you are fully entitled to take that T back to the pet store and look for an exchange. No worries on that front !


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

wel i think the only other ones they have are brazilian white knee's n after doing research apparently there just as bad as starbursts.

i'm in a right pickle. xD


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Make sure its an Arboreal set up. Its Asian, evil and the spawn of Satan and a mackintosh.
> 
> Completely different continent dude


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

gizzard said:


> welcome to the worlds most un-noob friendly forum!
> yet another newcomer who will never come back! congratulations guys...


Dude, come off it! Are you the forum police. You cant help people being bit suspicous at first as it did come across as being a bit of a wind up thread. Nothing to do with Noob bashing.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

white knees are nothing like as bad as togo starburst mate.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

A white knee would be far better, but still not something to handle. If I were you, I would make sure you ask for scientific name, and make sure you know what you are buying.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

waiting for the pet shop to get back to me.
i left a message for the guy i bought it off.
they said he'll get back to me.
any ideas on what exactly i should say?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

just tell him that its your first spider, and you have found out that its one of the most potent fast and aggressive species you can buy and not a first spider choice and you would like to bring it back.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well the womans just rang back up (cuz she rang up the guy i bought it off)
he said he was REALLY sorry, he completely understands, he will trade it for the brazilian whiteknee and he will do it free of charge.
he will even drop it off at my house.
cuz he knows i have to pay quite a bit of money for the taxi.

So i think its pretty much sorted.
the quicker it goes the better.
I hope im not making a mistake. i just hope the brazilian one is nice  and not as aggressive but as i said on my research its saying it is sometimes.

ah well i've learnt how to handle them properly n if it wont coem onto my hand i'll leave it 

Thanks for everything everyone and i look foward to being a proud tarantula owner and a member of this forum.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

You wont be disappointed with your white knee, I love mine.
Give it plenty of substrate because mine likes to redesign its tank every few weeks. Its very entertaining.
As for handling,,,hmmm. I dont think you'll be waiting long for it to come to your hand,,they have a very urgent feeding response :lol2:. Not aggressive as such, but fearless and fast, GOOD LUCK:notworthy:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

So if i handle it bout once a week n i try to pick it up properly like let it walk on my hand.. think it should be okay with it?


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Totally depends on how the spider takes to the invasion of its privacy at any given moment. They dont really get used to be handling, just some tolerate it more than others.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Much better and safer choice. Brazialian white knee can be confused with 2 different species normally. A Geneculata or N Cromatus. Both are beautiful creatures and are a way better choice for you. Regarding handling, personally I dont recomend handling any tarantula. They have no desire to be handled and cannot be trained like a cat or a dog. These species can be handled but remember that each tarantula has it's own personality, some will tolerate handling, others will not. Thread carefully. Both A Geneculata and N Cromatus are beautiful display creatures.

Post up a pic when you get her and good luck with it.

Cheers


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

will the white knee be okay at room temp?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear this. Good on the shop for replacing and delivering and good on you to make an educated decision. It certainly wasn't your fault, you can't be expected to know every species and can only take the advice of the sellers.

As Paulie says there are 2 species that are easily confused:
Acanthoscuria geniculata - Brazilian White Knee. Here's ZEB:









Nhandu chromatus - Brazilian Red and White Knee (the red refers to the hairs on the abdomen). Here's NAN (named after the mother-in-law):

















Both species are terrestrial so you need floor space rather than height, they will adopt a burrow (create a cave with some cork bark or a flower pot), and are quite tolerant of conditions. Personally I like to give their substrate a watering each week and I provide a water bowl. Temperature wise, if its warm enough in your house for you its fine for most Ts.
Both can be aggressive but their venom is not significant. They can be fast in short blasts, notably the A. geniculata when feeding as it has a verocious appetite and they're quite large as adults, the "genic" growing to 9". Both of my N. chromatus would instantly go into strike pose, even just filling the water bowl up but I laughed this up, they're bark is worse than their bite. Of the 3 genics I have I'm only wary of one as it moves so fast, one of the others I took into work and let it out of its enclosure to gracefully walk around the floor. 
You're much better off not handling, but letting them out of their enclosure isn't an issue. Coerce it back with the lid of a cricket tub and use a full tub to capture it. Remember 2 things:
1. Dropping a spider from even a small height is likely to rupture its abdomen and it will most likely have a slow death, consider it like an egg. 
2. Large tarantula have large fangs and can easily piece the skin with a bite like a cat (if we ignore the venom).
Don't be turned off, these are great Ts, they make fantastic display species with their striking patterns and they tend to be on display lots. Chuck a cricket in and you'll probably need a quick stopwatch to see how long it lasts. "They live long and prosper" 

Enjoy!

PS: Paulie, if you can't get a H. mac off Dan I have a sling I'm willing to sell any time before the new year (when it gets rehoused).


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Paulie, if you can't get a H. mac off Dan I have a sling I'm willing to sell any time before the new year (when it gets rehoused).


 
Cheers mate, appreciate the kind offer. Dunno if Dan has seen my note yet but will give you a holler failing success with Dan

Thanks again


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

we have a few here of varying sizes and they are all nuts:lol2:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the valuable info.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> I knew what the Chilean rose looked like, its because i thought i was buying a chilean rose before i got there i didnt do any research on a togo starburst, then when i got there they were like '' oh its a starburst but there nice spiders '' blah blah.
> 
> ;/


Give them a slap and return it. Theirs no excuse for what they did.



spider_mad said:


> .
> 
> Completely different continent dude


Not sleeping has its downfalls. :lol2:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

They said it'll be here within a few hours sooo 
but they want me to take out the starburst and put it into a container for transport.

No way..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> They said it'll be here within a few hours sooo
> but they want me to take out the starburst and put it into a container for transport.
> 
> No way..


Dont blame u mate. Mine is only 2cm and completely insane :lol2:


----------



## Cleo (Apr 10, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> but they want me to take out the starburst and put it into a container for transport.
> 
> No way..


It's easy. All you need is a tranquiliser gun, a full-face crash helmet, a chain-mail suit and nerves of steel!!! :lol2:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: sn851228jn4.jpg

My new brazilian white knee!

the mans just been round and swapped them no problems.

its beautiful 
im alot happier now
and i look foward to owning some more one day.



Edit: Just had the Brazilian sat on my hand when i was putting it in its new enclosure.
it seems quite happy and just sat in my hand.
no problems.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow !! That is a BEAUTY !!! Congrats.

Fair play to the Pet Shop, you should name the shop as they justly deserve props for their handling of this situation. Not every store would do that, fact !!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Warrington Aquatics next to Ramswood nurseries.

Although the mistake at the start, i'd certainly reconmend this shop!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats! Lovely spid!

Thats some customer service, delivering it to your house!!


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

What else do they sell?


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Togo starbursts
Brazilian white knee
and i think the odd c.rose


----------



## Chucky (Mar 15, 2009)

i would just like to add that i have not yet had trouble with my togo! she keeps herself to herself during the day and does laps of her tank at night!

is this normal by the way? she does laps round the plastic tanks and then falls off the sides, i'm really worried shes gonna hurt herself!!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Chucky said:


> i would just like to add that i have not yet had trouble with my togo! she keeps herself to herself during the day and does laps of her tank at night!
> 
> is this normal by the way? she does laps round the plastic tanks and then falls off the sides, i'm really worried shes gonna hurt herself!!


How moist are the sides? Contrary to popular belief, arboreals such as H.mac don't need high humidity 24/7, as they live up in the trees. It's humid for a short while then quickly dries out. How well ventilated is the enclosure?

As for doing laps, that's absolutely normal =)

They can also fall quite a distance without too much worry


----------



## martinch (Oct 5, 2014)

alex6691 said:


> Hey, this is my first post, so hey
> 
> I got a Togo starburst today, (This is my first ever T) i haven't done much research on them because the place i bought it from mistaken it for a chilean rose, but when i got there they said because of the mistake i could have it cheaper and with the cage aswell.
> 
> ...


i have got one mate and corbalt blue golitha king baboon maylisian earth tiger i have handle them but not reccomemed but they are fast and if you get bit believe me it hurts a trip to a&e ie normally reccomemed but when you get to read your spider and have an indear what it going to do you can get away with it but be very carefull if this is your first trantula


----------



## martinch (Oct 5, 2014)

spider_mad said:


> I find it hard to believe that a pet shop (there are some naff one's that dont know one species from another im sure) to be able to get a H maculata and a G rosea mixed up and being mislabelled. Where did the shop get it from in the first place to have gotten the wrong information. Doesn't take an arachnologist expert to differentiate the 2 species. Weird!


totally agree my pet shop would not sell anything like that for a first spider it is crazy


----------



## martinch (Oct 5, 2014)

moonlight said:


> You have certainly jumped in at the deep end with this spider!
> They are beautiful and I wanted one when I first got into T's but it took me over a year of owning T's to pluck up the courage to buy one, she needs rehoming and I am going to pay the guy at my local rep shop to transfer her over into her new house for me as there is no way I am putting my hand in her house, I get her water bowl out of the tub with a pair of 12" tweezers and she sits at the entrance of her web waiting for me I can tell you its scary just trying to change her water bowl I would never in a million years try to handle her.


lol they are narsty buggers i have a corbalt blue king babon giltha and maylsain earth tiger and they are all not very friendly corbalt blue and king baboon stand up on there back legs and show me there fangs most times i go in the viv and i have been bitten and beilive me it hurts it was a&e job


----------

